

Transparent lithium-ion batteries make sci-fi gadgets a reality - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/90964-transparent-lithium-ion-batteries-make-sci-fi-gadgets-a-reality

======
trebor
At only 20wH/l for this battery, and with the grid and metal parts still
visible, this "transparent" battery does nothing great.

The energy density is laughable.

~~~
dexen
Early technology takes some polishing before it fully realizes its potential.

Rest assured we already have (almost) transparent conductor technology
available. Used in LCD screens for electrodes around the liquid crystal and
barely discernible; they work well enough for that use. Add 2 and 2, and with
a bit of luck you may get 22 :-)

~~~
trebor
I'll take my visible 2D batteries for 24wH any day. :D

------
sawyer
The list of futuristic gadgets this technology enables is extremely
underwhelming.

Example: "Transparent e-readers so you can watch the ground as you walk and
read"

------
TeMPOraL
What sci-fi are they might be referring to? I don't remember seeing
transparent batteries on Star Trek...

------
yaix
>> ... make sci-fi gadgets a reality ...

Sci-Fi gadgets ARE already a reality.

